# Posible problema en computadora de Century Buick 3.1



## grf581 (Nov 28, 2015)

Buenas tardes, tengo un century buick 3.1, 1992, F.I, el problema es que tengo varios meses con un problema o falla en el carro y sospecho que se trata de funcionamiento erratico de la computadora (ECM no. 01227730 con mencall ARSB5263), el detalle es que con solo pasar el swiche de ignicion (sin prender aun el carro) se enciende el electroventilador con lo que el carro funciona mal el resto del tiempo, enciende la luz de "engine soon" y el carro se acelera mucho, o se bajan mucho las rpm hasta apagarse.

Gasta mucha gasolina y adicionalmente no funciona la aguja del velocimetro, mande a revisar la computadora y me dijeron que estaba bien, pero me quede con la duda, ayer un tecnico en electronica me reviso la computadora y darse cuenta que la falla esta en mover la tarjeta de la computadora o tocarla en ciertos lugares (la ecu esta desarmada sin la caja metalica) el carro daba fallas intermitentes.

Entonces procedio a soldar otra vez los integrados (16042368, 34993 y 34992), al instante funciono de excelente el carro, sali a probar, funciono como deberia hacerlo, el electroventilador encendio segun indicacion del sensor de temperatura y todo bien, pero luego de salir del taller volvio la falla y de verdad ya estoy desesperdo. si alguien con alguna experiencia similar pudiera ayudarme le estare agradecido. ...


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 28, 2015)

revisa los terminales y el conector, tal ves encuentres algun cable roto, y arma la ecu....


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2015)

Tal como te dice Solaris8, yo me concentraría en revisar conectores "*Todos*" porque según parece hay mas de uno con falso-contactos.
Luego revisaría sensores de temperatura "*Todos*" los que posea el vehículo.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 30, 2015)

Ten en cuenta también que cuando la ecu no recibe señal del sensor de temperatura de agua entra en modo emergencia, este modo es para evitar males mayores y hace encender el electroventilador y aumentar el tiempo de inyección, además de atrasar el encendido.


----------

